# 2018 Goals ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Set any fishing goals for 2018 ? Any thing you would like too accomplish in the upcoming season, 20 inch S/M, personal best of a certain species or maybe just fish someplace you never seem to get too ?
I somehow got away from sight fishing for buffalo this past season and I plan(hope) to make time for some buffalo trips mid summer. I'm also going to make an effort to get on the river a little more often at night which is something I really enjoy and didn't do enough of last year.
What about your 2018 ?
Good luck and Good fishing ?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I would like to get my 3 year old out as much as possible as well as a couple of guys that want to get back into fishing so they can teach their kids. I love to share my addiction. Personally, i would like to try some local river fishing as i am mainly a lake guy.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Catch a musky in an Ohio River tributary....That is it.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Catch a 45"-50+" Musky. Largest is 41" on CC. 

Place in a PMTT tournament. 

End the year knowing more about that species than when I started the year.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hope to get in the kayak a little more this year. Using it both on some of the smaller lakes and streams. Size of fish isn't all that important to me...I just like setting the hook.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Put my grandson, best friend buckeye coastie , Fastwater and my soninlaw on a 20 ....st Clair smallie....


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to learn the ways of the striped fish. Which I am completely green when it comes to these guys. I went with some friends kayaking on the biggest party day of the year (labor day) I was more concerned with fishing then boozing and had no idea what I was about to be a part of. There was more people partying then ive ever seen looked like spring break. I was pretty irritated when I showed up and saw the idiots trashing the place and all over every island. But none the less I wanted to fish. Water was higher then usual and pretty muddy, and I was unfamiliar with that region and its fishing. So as we set out on this crowded muddy booze fest I began casting a chartuese grub on1/4 oz jig head in the first good seam I found. Literally not 2 minutes would pass where there were not groups floating down falling out drunk making noise etc... I was in disbelief as I started to catch smallies and good ones with all this going on 20 yds away in the channel. Then it happened ! a drag squeeling giant grabbed my grub and took off down river. Faught her for about 5 minutes and saw the flash of some huge stripes and have been mistified ever since she bent the jig and unhooked from me.... But wow!! Hopefully I can track a few more down in 2018 and land her. I have caught them in thw Ohio river on cat tackle but never on bass gear. My 2018 goal is set  tight lines friends..


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Kids really enjoyed playing in creeks last year so we will probably explore some more creeks together.
I will continue to chase cats from the kayak on the ohio river this year. Our yearly man trip is headed back to the boundary waters for another week in paradise.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

wont be able to fish ohio much this year but my main goals are to catch a tarpon from my kayak and a 10+ foot shark from the beach of any species.


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

I have several goals for the upcoming fishing season:
1) Catch more fish this year than I did last year (New Year's resolution)
2) Fish with my wife as much as she will get out with me
3) Enjoy the time I have on the water more. Getting to the point where catching fish is secondary to enjoying the day on the water.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

Enjoy the water the trip the paddle not worry so much about the results.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

20” smallmouth out of flowing water. Is and has been my New Years resolution for many a moon now.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

15" crappie out of a 6" hole in Ohio........But, would be happy with anything over 13" on the ice.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> End the year knowing more about that species than when I started the year.


Caught my personal best on Cave Run many years ago. Less than a year later, I duplicated that catch in northern WI & began to think I knew something about musky fishing. Then cold, hard reality set in....

Since then, my goal has always been "more time on the water." In '17, I fulfilled a bucket list item or sorts & spent the entire month of September up North. Musky fished a little almost every day & actually managed to catch a couple.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

My goals are to catch my first muskie, get out on the ice for the first time, fly fish more this year, and pull some big Smallies from the Scioto and surrounding creeks.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

catch my first 20 incher....crappie...yeah i know


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

A few goals:
Go on at least one float trip per month Apr-Sept.
Try for hybrids at Ohio river, Kiser lake etc.
Fish/learn the GMR for SMB, saugeye and pike.
Fish and explore like I used to do!


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Spend more time on the water than ever. And fish some new to me lakes. I'm retiring in mid-February so I have no excuses. If my wife doesn't work me to death first.


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Have my wife catch a +4# SMB
Fish a few more tournaments this year and hope a few are with my wife.
More time on the GMR with my jetdrive.
Catch fish on lures I made!
Last but not least ENJOY the time outdoors!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

3. First saugeye limit. 2. More time on the water. 1. Get my 4 year old out with me more, he’s starting to catch the bug and already loves being on the water.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just try to make it through the yr. and do some catchin while doing it. spend some time on the water with the grandkids.
sherman


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Further isolate myself from the General
Public and eat more trophy trout.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

learn how to fish lake erie for walleye, get on some erie smallies and catch a pike or a musky


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Catch a smallie on a fly and do an overnight trotline run while camping nearby.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Further isolate myself from the General
> Public and eat more trophy trout.


Oh man,want company? I like that alot!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im not setting goals,just gonna see what happens....


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Lil One turned 3 in Jan - this might be the introduction year... I have many more - but all pail in comparison. On the list a bit down is CJ Brown (return) visit and a kayak down through Dayton again...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im not setting goals,just gonna see what happens....


 That in itself is a goal " just seeing what happens 
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

garhtr said:


> That in itself is a goal " just seeing what happens
> Good luck and Good fishing !


What can i say,im a high acheiver


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Blue sucker, shovelnose sturgeon in ohio. Paddlefish on fly. 50in creek musky, 23in creek smallmouth.
If you gonna have goals make them ones you can't meet lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

To be able to fish at least three days a week.


----------



## mlehman83 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't post here often but I realized the other day I've got some goals. Learn to fish a jig, get better at cranking, go after smallies, and just fish more. I have one trip a year to fish a ton, other than that I fish when I can


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Beat some PB's:

Crappie over 15.75"
Walleye over 11 pounds 12 ounces

Like many said though just be able to get out and fish as much as possible and enjoy the time on the water with friends and family.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Not get divorced from all the fishing Im gonna do.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

All jokes aside, I'd love to make new friends, fish new places and catch bigger fish. I've done the hybrid / striper thing. This year will focus on 50" muskies, 20" smallmouth and 80 lb catfish. 


I'm just kidding. It's 100% hybrid striped bass 100% of the time yeeeeeee!


----------

